# Camos 505r reversing Camera



## gralloy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have had a Camos 505r reversing camera monitor fitted for about 18 months and it has worked satisfactorily until last week. When I engage reverse gear now, the screen becomes bright blue with no rear image visible. The connections from the power supply and camera apear to be intact. This happened after a drive during a very hot day. I consulted the handbook and it states that the monitor should not be fitted to a dashboard as high temperatures can affect it and this is where the dealer fitted it. Anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Obviously this is an arms lenght bit of help, but I would guess that the problem is not the screen, as it switches when reverse is engaged, albeit to blue. I would be more suspicious of the camera personally. The Camera has about a metre of cable and then there is a male/female connection at the rear of the van, have you checked that?

Camera cable damage due to rodents, is not un commmon, when the cables are run along the chassis under the van, so a visual inspection of the cable is well worth it.

Finally, I think that for Camos to suggest the monitor should not be on the dashboard, is daft! More likely is that the instruction book has suffered 'translation problems' Given that the monitor has to be mounted either on the dash or on the windscreen, and I would guess that in the sun, mounted on the glass the monitor is going to get very hot indeed. I suspect it was meant to be wary of heater outlets if mounted on the dash. However, I will make further enquiries.

If none on the above things help contact your installing agent as you get a two year warranty on Camos cameras. If your dealers a scumbag and won't help email me: [email protected] and I will try and resolve the problem for you

Cheers

Eddie


----------

